# Tut für AutoCad Bereich Heizngs/Klimatechnik



## Goodfellas (3. März 2004)

Hi,
bin auf der Suche nach deutschsprachigen Tutorials für AutoCad (egal welche Version), wenns geht auch im Bereich Konstruktionszeichnungen. Bin im Bereich Heizung/Klimatechnik tätig.

Vielen Dank

Goodfellas


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. März 2004)

Hallo,

Da aus Deinem Post nicht direkt Dein bisheriges Grundwissen hervorgeht, habe ich Dir mal einen Link herausgesucht, der sowohl die Grundlagen als auch der Fortgeschrittenenbereich beleuchtet wird:

http://www.webmastermind.de/php/phn/html/tutorials-cat-31.html

Und auf http://tutorialsuche.de/tutorials.php?c=4 findest Du weitere nützliche Links zu Tutorials von AutoCAD.


----------



## Goodfellas (4. März 2004)

Thx,
nur leider sind die tuts auch alle nur auf englisch.
Bin auf der Suche nach Anfänger und Fortgeschrittenen tuts, mir würde beides schon mal weiterhelfen, nur halt auf deutsch.
Noch eine Frage; weiss jemand ob es eine "Interaktive Schulungs-CD" für AutoCAD gibt (d,h, Viedeomaterial bei dem jemand erklärt), wie auch schon für Photoshop, GoLive, Dreamweaver...?

Gruss

Goodfellas


----------



## christine krause (12. März 2004)

Ich habe da ein kleines Tutorial gefunden. Ist allerdings nicht viel:

http://hp1-bbg.hs-anhalt.de/ekretzler/neu/html_cad/cad_ueb1.htm

Ansonsten viel Glück bei deiner Suche.


----------



## Goodfellas (12. März 2004)

Hi,
@ christine krause - sowas in der Richtung war/ist es was ich gesucht habe.

Thx

Goodfellas


----------

